

The 80:1 Freakonomics Paradox - samb
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/08/the-801-freakon.html

======
marrone
Good points. Actually I did the same thing with "Da Vinci Code". After like 3
years of avoiding reading it, I finally broke down to read just because it
stuck around so long.

"How To Get Rich" by Felix Dennis is another good read related to what Godin
is saying. He is in the magazine business, and recommends anyone looking to
start something to start it in a growing industry not already entrenched with
leaders. "Ride the wave" is his suggestion

------
walterk
This is essentially the Blue Ocean argument:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Ocean_Strategy>.

